# Body found in ductwork



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

*Body found in ductwork after Lowell laundry fire
*The Lowell Sun

LOWELL -- Police were investigating the death of an unidentified person found in the ductwork over the Lucky Laundry at 1280 Lawrence St. early this morning. 
A fire had been reported at the business shortly before 11 p.m., but when firefighters arrived, the fire was out. 
"When one of the customers smelled a strange odor, we went behind the dryers and the wall looked like it was on fire," said Jake Niyomkham, son of laundry owner Sammy Niyomkham. 
There were scorch marks on the wall coming from the ceiling, so firefighters went to the roof to investigate, Jake Niyomkham said. 
That's when a body was discovered in the ductwork, said police Lt. James McPadden. 
No other information was available at press time. 
Lucky Laundry is one of four businesses in Southwood Plaza, a strip mall at Lawrence and Rockingham streets in the South Lowell neighborhood. -- JACK MINCH


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

The number of B&E's will probably drop now.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Man trap


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

what a perfect way to mask a homicide.


----------



## quincyma (Feb 5, 2005)

I was talking with an HVAC guy yesterday, he was telling me his "war stories". He was investigating lack of airflow in the bathroom exhaust in a college dorm. Eventually he found the cause: the janitor had cut holes in the HVAC ducts so he could stick his head up in the duct and look through the vent into the bathroom.


----------

